# Chicken breast - bulk buy



## steve_b21

I need to stock up on my breasts :thumb:

My local butcher does 1kg for £6... is there any where else i can go to get it cheaper? i dont mind buyin a fair bit to freeze up.


----------



## andy0009

another butcher that will undercut him

me - £11.50 for 10 massive breasts


----------



## crazycacti

When i was younger at Uni i used to buy cheap chicken, but its really not worth it.

For a few extra quid you get chicken that isnt force injected with syrupy ****e and chicken that is fed a good diet and actually tastes of something... in the grand scheme of things, since food is the most important thing we put in our bodies, it is worth it


----------



## andy0009

myn is good, also offers 30 types of marinade to choose from, for free. none have shrunk after been cooked


----------



## steve_b21

I went to my local butcher where i normally get my meat from and he sorted out 5kg fresh breast fillet for £25 that's with out me really pushing for a discount. I'll see if he does it for £20 next time.


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Costco for meat, not the cheapest but best quality, particularly the sirloin


----------



## Guest

im getting 5kg for £20 from a bulk meat supplier. Nice stuff.


----------



## Stupeo

I am really liking the chicken breasts from ASDA. Its £10 for about 1.5KG which I know isnt that cheap..but it seems OK.

It does shrink a hell of a lot though when cooked


----------



## Guest

mcfcforever said:


> I am really liking the chicken breasts from ASDA. Its £10 for about 1.5KG which I know isnt that cheap..*but it seems OK. *
> 
> It does shrink a hell of a lot though when cooked


So you OK with spending over the odds for sub standard meat>? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Stupeo

It's convenient for me at the moment so the cost doesn't bother me. And it tastes OK.

But i'll defo try and get to the local butchers this weekend!


----------



## Dazza

Tesco's currently have 600gms of chicken breast £3 bargain.


----------



## Nelson

Someone recommended these chaps once;

http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/10kg-chicken-protein-pack.html

Not used 'em myself.

Lidel chicken breasts are good, bigger pack than Asda and cheaper...


----------



## nlr

Nelson said:


> Someone recommended these chaps once;
> 
> http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/10kg-chicken-protein-pack.html


Has anyone tried these as I'm considering buying from them? and does anyone know if they're big?


----------



## Rottee

Yeah Id be intersted to find out if anyone bought off these and if there any good


----------



## aben

Me too. There no customer reviews on the site either


----------



## Andrew Jacks

If you search you would found this

http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/20kg-chicken-protein-pack.html

from here

http://www.westingourmet.co.uk/buy-high-protein-meat/


----------



## PeterTheEater

i go to the local kebab van...

guy gets his chicken from the local butcher (who has won uk butcher of the year many many times and rears his own chickens ).

be charges me three quid for a box of chicken - he only uses chicken breast and its all marinated... bloody yummy!!

box contains enough for three days or so... very good value and dont have the hassle of cooking it


----------



## ConnorLambeth

Westin Gourmet were running an offer on their chicken about 6 weeks ago so I ordered some and was realy surprised. They say it isn't water injected etc and it clearly wasn't, plus tasted awesome!!!

Ordered from them twice since and even left a review so dont know why they haven't got any showing....

They gave me a promotional code which seems to work every time, it's just WELCOME

I've done the whole buying from the butcher thing, even used to go to the market at the end of the day to pick up some bargains, but this is the easiest way I've found yet (and prices are brilliant for top quality chicken)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

The £7.50 delivery charge does make the overall cost a little expensive (£6.17 a kilo). Still a lot cheaper than supermarket prices.

My local meat wholesaler does 5kg of chicken breast for £20.80.

They do shrink a little but for the price you can't complain.

Best thing you can do is spend an hour going around all the local buthers and ask them what's the best price they can do for 5kg/10kg of chicken breast.


----------



## ConnorLambeth

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Best thing you can do is spend an hour going around all the local buthers and ask them what's the best price they can do for 5kg/10kg of chicken breast.


Thats why I order online though - would rather spend my time at the gym


----------



## 99DC

nlr said:


> Has anyone tried these as I'm considering buying from them? and does anyone know if they're big?


I've used Westin Gourmet twice now.

Honestly, the chicken breasts are the best I have ever bought.

Have previously bought from Costco, Supermarkets, Local Butchers, Bury Market. Westin Gourmet's are a lot better.

I bought 10KG on this friday actually. Bagging them up and freezing them is a bitch but well worth it. They seem to average around 240grams a breast but don't shrink or shed any water so come out huge from under the grill.


----------



## Jim206152

99DC said:


> I've used Westin Gourmet twice now.
> 
> Honestly, the chicken breasts are the best I have ever bought.
> 
> Have previously bought from Costco, Supermarkets, Local Butchers, Bury Market. Westin Gourmet's are a lot better.
> 
> I bought 10KG on this friday actually. Bagging them up and freezing them is a bitch but well worth it. They seem to average around 240grams a breast but don't shrink or shed any water so come out huge from under the grill.


 Just got 20kg for £94 from this site. And very happy with quality. would def recommend


----------



## fitdog

Get all my chicken from a local butcher or farm shop, they produce there own, its not full of water its local and helping bring cash in to local bushiness and you can always haggle and get a deal with your local butcher, especially if you keep going back week after week and spreading advertisements word of mouth. I hardly ever buy meat from a supermarket anymore. Quality meat is a big part of my diet, sometimes i may pay a little extra for that quality but you can barter that price down no problems. Dont know how much i pay per lb because i will buy a weeks worth of meat and they will just give me a total price for cash rather than weigh and price everything individually.


----------



## Andrewgenic

I went into a local butcher today, who I know personally, told him if the price was right I would come back every week and take at least 15 breasts off him and the best price he could come up with was £8 per kg!


----------



## Stvjon41

Just bought 5kg for £20 from a bulk supplier.


----------



## pumphead

asda have special offer on cook from frozen breasts £3:49 kilo. thats the cheapest I've ever come across.


----------



## Danjal

Makro 5kg for around £18


----------



## benicillin

I've been skint these past few weeks so i bought some chicken breasts from farmfoods. you can get 3kg for £10, whilst they do have a fair amount of water in them, they're pretty good if you're short of money


----------



## hows_Neil?

Has any of yous been to asian supermarkets? They are quite cheap there compared to tescos etc... Makro for bulk stuffs too if you've got a card!

EDIT: Just been to my local butcher (2), cheapest one was £23/5kg and he said he could give me 10% discount too!  yay!


----------



## WestinGourmet

Just to update everyone, we slashed prices again for you only! http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/westin-gourmet/132935-exclusive-discount-protein-packed-chicken.html


----------



## Aggression

Lucky for me, i work slap bang next to smithfield meat market. Thing is i never get there early enough for trade hours, so just use the lil butchers just outside, who do 5kg chicken breast for £19.80. The even done me a few 2.5kg for £10 too. One things for sure, you realize how chicken should taste after buying the ****e from supermarkets for years. Ran out a few weeks back and had to nip to tesco for some. The crap was like rubber and actually squeaked as i cut into it (no it wasnt a mouse)


----------

